# Light poisoning



## Manjinken (Jun 4, 2008)

i just read a quick artical in the growfaqs. seems simple does it really work out well?


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 4, 2008)

what is your question???


----------



## Lizard.King (Jun 4, 2008)

something about light poisoning perhaps


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 4, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> something about light poisoning perhaps



+1 for common sense


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 4, 2008)

???????????????wtf


----------



## spiked1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> +1 for common sense


-1 for common sense
or is that ESP??


----------



## Dopalicious (Jun 5, 2008)

i knew this kid once that got soap poisoning after his mom washed his mouth out with soap (he said the "f" word). he went blind & his parents were inconsolable... no wait, that was just a movie i saw


----------



## kiffytoi (Jun 5, 2008)

good thread...


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 6, 2008)

yea, so specifc.


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 6, 2008)

but anyway for those who dont get it, i read a technique called light poisoning where i believe you interfere with the plants night cycle with little light intervals, this somehow manipulates the plant into producing all female seeds so your next crop is feminized.

i was simply asking if anybody had read/tried/heard/knows/ about this technique.


----------



## Dopalicious (Jun 6, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> i was simply asking if anybody had read/tried/heard/knows/ about this technique.


heard about it. only vague recollection of Soma discussing it, though...


----------



## theBiGPair00 (Jun 7, 2008)

heard about it....5 1/2hrs off 1 hr on 5 1/2 hrs off...i know of people that had done this but have not tried first hand....


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> but anyway for those who dont get it, i read a technique called light poisoning where i believe you interfere with the plants night cycle with little light intervals, this somehow manipulates the plant into producing all female seeds so your next crop is feminized.
> 
> i was simply asking if anybody had read/tried/heard/knows/ about this technique.


yea I've read about it before but its proibly alot easer to buy a product that will do that for you insted


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

This is a much simplier way a making a female plant hermie, than using gibberlic.

and in my opinion a much safer way to do.

What you are making is what is know as "feminised seeds"

However, If I grow out these seeds they are more inclined to hermie themselves.
So I would reccomend a product called 

Dutch Master reverse, and DM Penetrator.

Use it as a pretreat in weeks 1 and 3 of flowering to prevent/help the plant that you grow from these seeds not hermiefy on you.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jun 8, 2008)

Well you're basically stressing the plant till it goes hermie and hermies make feminized seeds as said with a higher chance of being hermie themselves.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ghengiskhan said:


> Well you're basically stressing the plant till it goes hermie and hermies make feminized seeds as said with a higher chance of being hermie themselves.


ok question if I have a male and female of the same strain (started from seeds) and use clones to make seeds but not use the seeds produced for creating more seeds. Will that be fine?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes thats fine, but like I stated the seeds from a feminized plant should never be used to make new fem seeds as the trait only gets worse.

And in my opinion I always would use Dutch master reverse and penetrator will fem seeds


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Yes thats fine, but like I stated the seeds from a feminized plant should never be used to make new fem seeds as the trait only gets worse.
> 
> And in my opinion I always would use Dutch master reverse and penetrator will fem seeds


well the seeds that I have I can get male and females


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

then they are good healthy normal Male did a Female seeds, and you can use any of those that turn out to be female to make yourself feminsed seeds.

just saying dont use the fem seed from there to make more fem seeds.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> then they are good healthy normal Male did a Female seeds, and you can use any of those that turn out to be female to make yourself feminsed seeds.
> 
> just saying dont use the fem seed from there to make more fem seeds.


I just want to make seeds that I can get male and female seeds of the same strain and make my own strain that's all I don't have plans to use ferm. seeds


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

Oooh, well that might be hard and might be easy.

You need seeds from a non fem plant that you know are of the same strain, you said you have seeds but are they from the same strain. probally.

they will be all sorts of different phenotypes.

Grow em out select the best mom you like and the best dad.

Put em in the same room when flower time comes, and viola.
or you can grow the males seperatly collect pollen and pollinate the females either fully or you can try to do just one branch which is difficult.

then you will make seeds with male DNA passed down as well.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Oooh, well that might be hard and might be easy.
> 
> You need seeds from a non fem plant that you know are of the same strain, you said you have seeds but are they from the same strain. probally.
> 
> ...


well once my seeds are old enough to take clones off of all the plants I start from seeds are gonna be parents till I find out what parent is the best, I know that the seeds are from the same strain because I ordered the seeds from a awsome seed bank does the male or female mature faster? and how could I collect polin in the same area that I'm gonna be getting buds from? (the 2 diffrent areas are on the other side of the room)


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

Males tend to be more spindly and grow bigger.

And you cannot, repeat CANNOT collect pollen in the same room as a female.

In fact a good rule to follow is pollen is like a virus that kills females being within a 100 mile radius.

Pollen from a male that was outside my house once got on my clothes when I didnt even come near it, and pollinated a whole bunch of ladies.

Pollen is black death and should be collected, the clothes disposed of like a murder scene, and stored with sterile lab like conditions.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Males tend to be more spindly and grow bigger.
> 
> And you cannot, repeat CANNOT collect pollen in the same room as a female.
> 
> ...


well the area I'm gonna be using is gonna be pretty much air tight except for the air filter and all fans will be turned off juring the collecting


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

thats not gonna matter, if a male is in the same room as a female during flowering, ie the time when males develop pollen sacks and the female develop buds.

I can gurantee every single one of your plants are gonna seed up.

many just put the male in a different room next to a window or something, and collect a substantial amount of pollen then kill the male plant and save your pollen.

this is a one time thing and the male should not be kept alive.

Literally no matter how airtight you think you have it, it will not matter. Dont say I didnt warn you.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> thats not gonna matter, if a male is in the same room as a female during flowering, ie the time when males develop pollen sacks and the female develop buds.
> 
> I can gurantee every single one of your plants are gonna seed up.
> 
> ...


I just want the male for the polin and as soon as its done I'm cleaning the area


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

Dont say I didnt warn you!

just put it in another room near a window seal if possible for its light, I will feel much safer. You dont need a monster male just a little one with a few pollen sacks.
PRETTY PLEASE?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Dont say I didnt warn you!
> 
> just put it in another room near a window seal if possible for its light, I will feel much safer. You dont need a monster male just a little one with a few pollen sacks.
> PRETTY PLEASE?


I'm gonna collect enough polin from every male plant I have and save it and do a seed harvest, I'll never have a flowering male at the same time as a flowering female if I want her for buds, if anything I'll invest into some plexy glass and do a sealed box, I can't quite take the male to a diffrent room though so I know what the risks are and I'm willing to take them since I do what a few seed harvests but its gonna be a while till I can do it


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

the pollen will drift and stick in everything including carpet, walls, so when you switch to a flowering female session the pollen will still be there an innoc you fems, in fact it could become a constant thing and make growing in that room almost impossible.

Even in a plexi box, you would need fans to bring in air to the plant and air out in which the pollen would would just go righ out, an same problem.

Unless you got a room like will smith in I am Legend with the closeable glass doors an shit with seperate ventable air system, good luck.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> the pollen will drift and stick in everything including carpet, walls, so when you switch to a flowering female session the pollen will still be there an innoc you fems, in fact it could become a constant thing and make growing in that room almost impossible.
> 
> Even in a plexi box, you would need fans to bring in air to the plant and air out in which the pollen would would just go righ out, an same problem.
> 
> Unless you got a room like will smith in I am Legend with the closeable glass doors an shit with seperate ventable air system, good luck.


thanks I'll need it , if I manage to do it you'll see it on here


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jun 9, 2008)

nope sounds cool


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 26, 2008)

so wut would the seeds be if left to flower too long?

still feminized? ive been trying to figure out how to grow my own hashberry seeds. but i only have females.

i dont wanna use the spray on chemicals. ive been leaning towards light poisoning. but i still get nervous about pollinating females somewhere else in the house.


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Aug 27, 2008)

fuck the males just keep clones


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 27, 2008)

doesnt the degrade the strain over time and generations?


----------



## my7k (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never heard the term light poisoning but what itll yield is a hermaphrodite (which does have some male parts - what it seems you need right now).

Clones' genetic material do degrade over time but not significantly enough to warrant always starting from seed.


----------

